# 2C audio strikes again



## thebob (Jan 16, 2015)

with some new kind of craziness :

http://2caudio.com/products/kaleidoscope


my concentration at work has been totally spammed


----------



## gsilbers (Jan 16, 2015)

cool


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Jan 16, 2015)

Andrew rocks!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 16, 2015)

Mind blown!


----------



## Resoded (Jan 16, 2015)

Looks very interesting. Are there no videos or did I miss it?


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 16, 2015)

That's just friggin great...until Apple comes along and buys them out too


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 16, 2015)

And now you see why I did two solo piano albums while I had the chance... :mrgreen: 

the next decade or two will be lost exploring this... >8o 

Everyone on this forum who ever does anything for action, thriller, sci-fi, horror, intense drama, etc. should seriously take a look. (Maybe not needed for romantic comedy... but you never know... :roll: ) It can be a new paradigm (i.e. some learning) if you are not used to such things, but it can take scoring work to whole new levels...

send KS into B2 or Aether and a large part of the score completes itself...

nothing will ever replace human performers, but this sure can compliment them in some really interesting ways and create entirely new forms of music/sound...

yes, you should have a fast computer. :wink: 

more later, have to sleep some. (o)


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 17, 2015)

~o) 8) 

I'll foreward this to Simon....


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jan 17, 2015)

G.R. Baumann @ Sat Jan 17 said:


> ~o) 8)
> 
> I'll foreward this to Simon....



He was on the beta team.... :lol:


----------



## thebob (Jan 18, 2015)

Andrew Souter @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> And now you see why I did two solo piano albums while I had the chance... :mrgreen:



and I see why you didn't provided us the more detailed manual of B2 we spoke of once around here :mrgreen: (seriously, that would be helpful to a lot of people in order to dig it more deeply). 

In this regard, I want to point out that the manual (I've only been through the first 30 pages so far since I don't have much freetime) is VERY WELL written, it's very pedagogical ! I can't imagine that mount of work behind its writing. 





Andrew Souter @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> the next decade or two will be lost exploring this... >8o
> 
> Everyone on this forum who ever does anything for action, thriller, sci-fi, horror, intense drama, etc. should seriously take a look. (Maybe not needed for romantic comedy... but you never know... :roll: ) It can be a new paradigm (i.e. some learning) if you are not used to such things, but it can take scoring work to whole new levels...



a goldmine for electracoustic / electronic / noisy stuffs composers too !!

yes, it definitely requires some learning; it feels like an instrument on its own, with infinite exploration possibilities.




Andrew Souter @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> send KS into B2 or Aether and a large part of the score completes itself...
> 
> yes, you should have a fast computer. :wink:



I sent it to GRM Evolution and Cosmosf from sonicLAB and >8o 

and yes it killed my computer 


How long will the intro price be available ? 
can't really afford it right now, but I won't pass on it, that would be out of question. 
meanwhile I'll be patient and use demo mode. 


congratulations for this great, innovative piece of work !


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 18, 2015)

Definitely going to get this after I understand a little bit about how it works!

Looks very exciting and new since GRM Tools. 

Great work Andrew! 


Tanuj.


----------



## blougui (Jan 18, 2015)

I have yet to get anysound out of it.I tried the presets, press the keyboard one note at a time and... nothing.
Is there something peculiar to do ?


----------



## The Darris (Jan 18, 2015)

Can we expect a basic tutorial soon?


----------



## tokatila (Jan 18, 2015)

blougui @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> I have yet to get anysound out of it.I tried the presets, press the keyboard one note at a time and... nothing.
> Is there something peculiar to do ?



You need to locate that one folder using the plugin gui (resource folder, can't remember already uninstalled), it can be found from the directory you installed the software.


----------



## Den (Jan 18, 2015)

I just installed the demo on 10.10.1 from Logic 9.
My system don't see AU. There is no scanning of AU.


----------



## thebob (Jan 18, 2015)

same as Den : no AU shows up (I'm on 10.8 / Live 9.1).
VST works fine


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 18, 2015)

As I am a big fan of B2 - I'll give this a look. Impressive.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2015)

To get sound you need to:

1) Authorize (enter SN) if you are using the full version (or make sure Demo is still active if using Demo)
2) Link to the Resource Library
3) Load a preset. You should see an image in the image display area, NOT a completely black area.
4) Feed KS some input signal, or set white to 200% and lock.
5) Start playback in host (if Phase Lock is set to "To Host" as is the default -- if set to "Internal" the clock will be free-running, always on)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2015)

thebob @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> and I see why you didn't provided us the more detailed manual of B2 we spoke of once around here :mrgreen: (seriously, that would be helpful to a lot of people in order to dig it more deeply).




Yes, OK I will. I promise. There was not that much missing from it as I remember? The dynamics section mostly. Anyway, yes, I will do that.

Also, some people had reported conflicts with Vienna Ensemble with our verbs. That has been fixed now. Updates soon. After I get back from NAMM I guess.



thebob @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> In this regard, I want to point out that the manual (I've only been through the first 30 pages so far since I don't have much freetime) is VERY WELL written, it's very pedagogical ! I can't imagine that mount of work behind its writing.



Thanks! o-[][]-o 

Ya, it takes time to say the least. But I felt it was important for this to explain in full depth because it is a bit like disruptive alien technology and will be quite foreign to a lot of people. So I did my best to explain in full detail for those who would like to know.

You guys here represent the best of the best of the pro scoring world, so I am sure you will like this depth as your schedules permit...


Part of the design was to attempt to make KS useful and fun at the surface level also, as explained on the "manifesto" page of the web listing. People should be able to get great results without even really knowing what they are doing more or less. It can be like a game.

But yes, you guys will prob want to read the manual as time permits as it can can as deep as you want... (o)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2015)

The Darris @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> Can we expect a basic tutorial soon?



I'll try to make some videos after NAMM


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2015)

Den @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> I just installed the demo on 10.10.1 from Logic 9.
> My system don't see AU. There is no scanning of AU.




Try in the other bit mode. 32/64. whichever one you are not using. Does it help?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 18, 2015)

thebob @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> How long will the intro price be available ?
> can't really afford it right now, but I won't pass on it, that would be out of question.
> meanwhile I'll be patient and use demo mode.
> 
> ...




March 1st.

Also, we will offer 50% off any of our verbs if you would like to add one to the KS purchase. Also any time during the intro period.

KS is both FX processor and content generator. As a content generator it should usually be followed by a verb. KS + Aether or B2 give otherworldly results...

tons more audio demos coming shortly...

first some sleep... :!:


----------



## The Darris (Jan 18, 2015)

Andrew, do you guys have a booth at NAMM this year?


----------



## Den (Jan 19, 2015)

Andrew Souter @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> Den @ Sun Jan 18 said:
> 
> 
> > I just installed the demo on 10.10.1 from Logic 9.
> ...



Nope. I tried everything. System cannot see it like AU to scan it.


----------



## colony nofi (Jan 19, 2015)

Hey Andrew,
Grabbed this yesterday - amazing stuff.
Have breeze, but thinking of grabbing B2... You mentioned the discount, but didn't see it on the store when I grabbed this yesterday. Is there anyway I can do it now (that I have already ordered/got your new instrument?)
Thanks for the innovation. This is completely up my alley. I cant wait to try it on some experimentation sessions I have coming up later this month with LIVE chamber strings. I get the feeling its going to be perfect for the kinds of manipulations/compositions I'm currently working on!
Cheers.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 19, 2015)

I cannot get the plug-in to pass the AU validation in Logic 10. Shame.


----------



## blougui (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanx Tokatila and Andrew.
Erik


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi Andrew, considering the complexity of your latest creation, 30 minutes is not long enough to demo and get an idea of the possibilities...

Thanks


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 19, 2015)

Andrew Souter @ Sun Jan 18 said:


> To get sound you need to:
> 
> 1) Authorize (enter SN) if you are using the full version (or make sure Demo is still active if using Demo)
> 2) Link to the Resource Library
> ...



following your steps, and yet, no sound...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 19, 2015)

colony nofi @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> Hey Andrew,
> Grabbed this yesterday - amazing stuff.
> Have breeze, but thinking of grabbing B2... You mentioned the discount, but didn't see it on the store when I grabbed this yesterday. Is there anyway I can do it now (that I have already ordered/got your new instrument?)




Use this coupon code:

GiveMeSpace

:mrgreen: 

It will give 50% off Aether, B2, or Breeze if you have ordered Kaleidoscope.



colony nofi @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> Thanks for the innovation. This is completely up my alley. I cant wait to try it on some experimentation sessions I have coming up later this month with LIVE chamber strings. I get the feeling its going to be perfect for the kinds of manipulations/compositions I'm currently working on!
> Cheers.



Great!

Try using Low-ish feedback when applying to highly tonal material.

You can use high feedback when using the White source...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 19, 2015)

Patrick de Caumette @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> Hi Andrew, considering the complexity of your latest creation, 30 minutes is not long enough to demo and get an idea of the possibilities...
> 
> Thanks



80 hours total... after 30min just needs a reload...


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 19, 2015)

Re no sound, so you see sine wave icon (spring mode) for resonators, or Stinrg (delay tap) icon? 

If String, what happens if you move the Damp knob or the Feedback knob?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 19, 2015)

re, not passing AU eval in Logic. This is weird, as it does for most people, but not some... We don't know why yet. Exploring. More shortly...

more tomorrow...


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 20, 2015)

Andrew, great to know the demo mode allows for extended tryout, thanks!

I have tried everything: switching from spring to delay, white all the way up, feedback, damp...no sound.
I can't even get a sound when using Kaleidoscope as an insert on an audio track, even when the dry signal is at 100%.
As soon as I bypass K, sound comes back...
I am using K with Cubase 7.5 on PC.

I didn't read the manual, but I assume that inserting K on an audio track should be ok, right?

thanks


----------



## Udo (Jan 21, 2015)

Andrew Souter @ Mon Jan 19 said:


> thebob @ Sun Jan 18 said:
> 
> 
> > How long will the intro price be available ?
> ...


As you're offering 50% off the verbs when buying kaleidoscope, is there a discount for people who already own one/several of the verbs?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 22, 2015)

Patrick de Caumette @ Tue Jan 20 said:


> Andrew, great to know the demo mode allows for extended tryout, thanks!
> 
> I have tried everything: switching from spring to delay, white all the way up, feedback, damp...no sound.
> I can't even get a sound when using Kaleidoscope as an insert on an audio track, even when the dry signal is at 100%.
> ...



How big is your system?

We have one report of a guy who has a dual 10-core xeon system (20 cores total), and it seems our system profile code does not recogize this many cores. We are fixing it now.

Do you have a massive dual xeon system?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 22, 2015)

There was an issue in the initial AU demo shell. This is why it would not load for some people in Logic 9 etc. (it did not effect Logic 10, so we did not see it.)

The OSX demo has been corrected with an updated AU shell. Thanks for pointing it out guys. :idea: o-[][]-o 

OSX Demo: 
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/kaleidoscop /2C_Kaleidoscope_DemSX.zip

Win Demo: 
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... mo_Win.zip


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 22, 2015)

Udo @ Wed Jan 21 said:


> As you're offering 50% off the verbs when buying kaleidoscope, is there a discount for people who already own one/several of the verbs?



Full details are here:

http://www.2caudio.com/promo/kaleidoscopeintro/

If you own less than ALL of our verbs, yes there is a discount: you can get another one for 50% off. If you would like to upgrade your verb(s) to the full Perfect Storm bundle instead of just adding one (after purchasing Kaleidoscope) we can work something special out for you too. Email us for details so we can look are your specific circumstances.

There is no special discount on Kaleidoscope other than the intro pricing itself, which is already special IMHO for what it offers.

From another forum about this:



> Everyone gets the same deal on this one. It's a specialized product that is not as universal as our verbs. If you are deep into sound-design this product is invaluable. But if you are vocalist or a classical guitarist or whatever, it's maybe not as appealing?? It will eventually be part of a separate "creative bundle" kind of thing.
> 
> But we have more great things planned for our verbs too, and Perfect Storm customers will get special deals on that as they become available hopefully later this year. We say that we believe that all customer should eventually be Perfect Storm customers. I believe that. I can't honestly say that I think that all our customers should be Kaleidoscope customers. It's just not as universal. But it's very unique at what it does. And for those who do "get it" it should hopefully become indispensable. That's the goal.
> 
> So there will be a separate creative bundle eventually when we make more creative products. But let's get this out the door first before we talk about that.



Hope it helps. o-[][]-o


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm heading to CA for NAMM now.

We do not have a booth -- too much work needed to be done to get KS done and released and it did not leave any time to prepare for a trade show -- I will be there Friday, Saturday, Sunday if anyone would like to say hello.


----------



## Den (Jan 31, 2015)

This thing is crazy!
Instant music for Movie!

Great job 2CAudio!
Fantastic.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 6, 2015)

_//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Latest Update News
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////_

Version 1.0.1
Date: 02/06/2015

Fixes:
*Dramatically *improved efficiency for String Resonators.
Additional improvements to efficiency for all other aspects of the algorithm.
Fixed an issue that prevented proper use with systems that had more than 16 physical cores.
Additional misc fixed an enhancements.

Remaining to correct in the next update:
Retina Display issues affecting some Mac Book Pro models.
Additional improvements to buffering scheme for some hardware devices.

We are now working on 1.0.2 and are actively listening for any and all other reported issues.

Both the DEMO and FULL versions have been replaced. 

OSX DEMO:
http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... mSX.zip

WIN DEMO:
http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/kaleidoscope/2C_Kaleidoscope_Demo_WIN.zip (http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... mo_WIN.zip)

FULL VERSION UPDATE:
http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=116 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... cts_id=116)

(follow the directions there, and apply the coupon code if you qualify)

New orders automatically receive the 1.0.1 version as of today.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 22, 2015)

We've posted another update that addresses reports with Retina Display Macs.

I've uploaded both Demo and Full versions of build 380. (This is still labeled as 1.0.1.)

This build makes improvements to the retina display issues. The GUI should should be more responsive now when used on retina display macs, and the CPU usage should be less.

GUI responsiveness in general in still better on Windows than it is on OSX, and we are still exploring this, but we think this build should now be usable on retina display Macs.

Please try it and let us know what you find....

There is no change to the windows version.


OSX DEMO:
http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... mSX.zip

FULL VERSION UPDATE:
http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=116 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... cts_id=116)

(follow the directions there, and apply the coupon code if you qualify)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Feb 22, 2015)

Here's a quick action/sci-fi scoring example I whipped up last night:

https://soundcloud.com/2caudio/ks-battl ... w-souter-1

i just made it completely in a couple hours, so consider it more a sketch than a finished commercial product... (some orchestral strings could be cool to add!) but some cool stuff nonetheless for anyone wanting to hear non-ambient/experimental examples...

Many KS Layers. Several B2s.

The only thing that is not originally some combination of KS and B2 is a simple sustained baseline from Diva shown below and the drums. But the Baseline from Diva is actually processed by KS also in the mix using a "dynamic filtering" preset.

Bass Dry: http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/kaleidoscope/social/Diva_Bass.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... a_Bass.wav)

This was the sound that started the composition:

http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/kaleidoscope/social/KS_Mid_GTRish_A_01.wav (http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/prod ... h_A_01.wav)

Then I took the same preset (which used a choral tuning that was effectively giving harmonics of a A Lydian chord) and created a variation that used a pure harmonics tuning so that it was only one "note" from the musical perspective. I transposed this down a few octaves to make a bass sound that followed the same rhythm. I Rendered it at different pitches: A, E, C#, F#. I then assemble this into a basic chord/bass progression: A, E, C#, C#, A, E, C#, C#, A, E, F#, F#

The mid/high voice thing has EQ automation and automation into B2s, and another KS.

The bass thing also has EQ automation. And when the drums come in it goes into Izotope Trash to get a more aggressive sound. So the thing that sounds like aggressive GTRs is KS->Trash...

The Diva Bass follows the same progression with some extra transition notes. But it is processed with KS to make it less common.

Some additional KS layers provide drone support, and textural generative things, and some granular delay stuff...

Everything else except the drums is some variations of these ingredients going into another KS and/or B2 instance... and sometimes Trash.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Mar 2, 2015)

_//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
Latest Update
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////_

Version 1.0.2
Date: 03/01/2015

Fixed in 1.0.2:

Retina Display issues affecting some Mac models.
Improvements to general GUI responsiveness on OSX
Fixed an issue with BPM Tuning modes which was introduced in 1.0.1 and effectively had broken Delay FX presets.
New preference: Mod Position Show/Hide. Hiding the mod position tracker can save further CPU resources on Retina Display Macs if needed.
Other misc fixes/optimizations.

*Special introductory pricing will be extended two weeks until March 15, 2015 to allow everyone to try KS now that everything is working completely properly!*

...and to thank everyone for helping us to make this the most successful product launch we have done so far, even with the previous minor annoyances that have now been fixed... Deep thanks! :tu: 

Fixed previously in 1.0.1:

*Dramatically *improved efficiency for String Resonators.
Additional improvements to efficiency for all other aspects of the algorithm.
Fixed an issue that prevented proper use with systems that had more than 16 physical cores.
Additional misc fixed and enhancements.

Both the DEMO and FULL versions have been replaced. 

OSX DEMO:
http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... mSX.zip

WIN DEMO:
http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/kaleidoscope/2C_Kaleidoscope_Demo_Win.zip (http://2caudio.com/sitecontent/products ... mo_Win.zip)

FULL VERSION UPDATE:
http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=116 (http://www.galbanum.com/shop/product_in ... cts_id=116)

(follow the directions there, and apply the coupon code if you qualify)

New orders automatically receive the 1.0.2 version as of today.

Next up 1.1.0 with some new features!


----------



## Den (Mar 18, 2015)

Just wanted to share this trailer with Kaleidoscope used:

Batman: Arkham Knight Trailer


http://www.austinphilipnoble.com/blog/4 ... ht-trailer


Cool!


----------



## Andrew Souter (Aug 10, 2015)

FYI A very cool example of KS, B2 etc in action:

I had the pleasure to help my friend, game composer Sonic Mayhem (Sascha Dikiciyan), with his Doomsday album, doing some custom sound design etc. We used Kaliedoscope extensively and all reverbs on the project are 2CAudio, With B2 being the most prominent. Really cool to hear how Sascha blended these with retro analog synths and various aggressive drums. Very creative journey... Cinematic I would say, which is not surprising given his extensive game scoring history. Great work Sascha. Always fun! 



http://www.doomsday.sonicmayhem.com (Doomsday)
https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/doomsday/id1017777866
https://sonicmayhem.bandcamp.com


Anyway I think this is a really awesome example of KS in the real world where it is used intelligently as part of the big picture and mixes with all sorts of other ingredients and influences. 

All reverb is also 2Caudio. Mostly B2.

Check it out.


----------

